# Placement in Canada



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My little brother has been offered a placement year from his university in the UK to work in Calgary for a year.

As this is only a year placement, what taxes would he be liable to pay out of his salary. Also the package he has been offered is 45,000 canadian dollers. Would this be sufficiant for him to live there, afford accomodation etc.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Crammy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crammy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My little brother has been offered a placement year from his university in the UK to work in Calgary for a year.
> 
> ...


Yes he would require to pay all deductions required by law, including taxes. That salary ,for a single person, should allow him to live comfortably, but not luxuriously.


----------

